# Is this the new place to discuss Hp touchpad with Cyanogen?



## shred1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello?


----------



## gagnacois (Oct 23, 2011)

I am trying to find tuto to install alpha 2 on touchpad.
Could you have a link ?
thanks


----------



## Gnubug (Aug 23, 2011)

No, do not post here.
Look at main threads. Dont fill the forum with garbage posts. Every link and faqs are in main.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

go here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/3477-releasealpha2discussion-cyanogenmod-team-touchpad-port/
thread closed.


----------

